# The Cartoonist Cookbook.



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I wonder if any of our members has ever seen the Cartoonist Cookbook .

Is there any possibility for me to find and purchase it?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hmmm.... Amazon.com does not have it, nor does it list the author. Sorry!


----------



## judy (Jul 6, 1999)

23 copies on abe.

http://dogbert.abebooks.com/servlet/BookSearch


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thank you very much *Judy*!!! 
I am proverbially incompetent when it comes to on-line searches. As soon as I get it on my hands I will let you know about it!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Hey Viv! WHen are you moving to NYC?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Ha ha ha! I wish!!! We will see. I am still a little kid you know I have time ahead of me.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Ah youth! I think I remember that, but my memory isn't what it used to be  BTW, you Private Message box is full. I just tried to respond and it got rejected. New Hampshire is easy BTW I just bought a copy of this book. It looks fun!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Yes I emptied my PM box thank you.

Hey guys!!! Don't buy all the books I haven't placed my order yet....

*runs to buy a copy*


----------

